
Clearview Says Its Software Identified a Terrorism Suspect. Cops Say Otherwise - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/clearview-ai-nypd-facial-recognition
======
dang
A recent related thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22083775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22083775)

------
fouc
I guess the question is..

What's more problematic: false positives or false negatives?

~~~
SigmundA
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackstone%27s_ratio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackstone%27s_ratio)

